# Hitachi WJ200 loading software?



## COMachinist (Jun 16, 2018)

Hi All
I am installing a new 3ph 2 hp motor and a WJ200-0015SF VFD, on my PM932PDF mill. Before I install every thing,  I tried to down load the drivers and the software to down load the peramiters from my lap top (HP with Win 7 64 bit operating system). It appears to down load but there is no install icon like they talk abouton the web site for the drivers, then after I install the inverter next software it does not show in the programs. I was planning to install the values  for the  motor setup before I put it on the mill to make things easyer. Any help with this is appreciated. I followed the install instructions on the site word for word.
Thank CH


----------



## pacifica (Jun 16, 2018)

Knowing the software from Hitachi would be difficult I programmed my wj200 through the front panel. Member Mksj has a list of parameters to change and it goes fast once you get the hang of it.About 30 to 40 changes total.

The HitachiICED video on you tube is helpful with the keystrokes.


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes, I have Marks programing sheets and it has the instruction on how to use the software and I followed them. But they don’t work or I don’t know enoughn about the software to get it to work. Windows 7 don’t seem to see it. I found the files created by the install in a drive C, folder called “program files (x86)” but they don’t run from there, yes i had the drive power on and the USB  hooked up, and nota. I not even sure what Isuposed to be seeing.
Thanks
CH


----------



## Dave Paine (Jun 16, 2018)

On a computer running Windows, a folder "C:\Program Files" and another folder "C:\Program Files (x86)" is common.   I have both of these.

A program is frequently the file with ".exe" extension, but you may need to tweak Explorer to show the extensions.   The default for Explorer may be to not show extensions.


----------



## spumco (Jun 16, 2018)

_(sorry in advance if you've tried any/all of the below)_

Double-check your USB cable.  Some cables are for power only, but you need a USB _data_ cable.  Check your cable by plugging your phone in and see if you can connect to your PC and view files on your phone.  If not, switch cables.

And the actual program you want to run is _FAIntegratedSoftware.exe_

Also, I think order of operation is this:

Drive off, PC on.
Plug in USB cable to drive.
Start software.
Turn on drive.
Navigate software and run auto-detect drive.


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 16, 2018)

Yes I know the cable i used is a data cable it works with my Casio camera which uses the same mini USB  as the drive, it works fine with that data.  For some reason the drivers or the program isn’t in stalling right. I have tried to re install in to the regular windows prgrams files and still can’t see them in all prograns pull down. Maybe i should just get started manually.  I hate waisting to much time trying to figure out things with out documintation.
Thanks 
CH


----------



## dlane (Jun 17, 2018)

Ya welcome to the new world, of safety warnings and no instructions on how to use the damm thing .


----------



## mksj (Jun 17, 2018)

My general recommendation is that for a single time install, it is a lot easier to program the VFD from the keypad vs. the computer. About 5-10 minutes vs. futzing with the software which is finicky as to system installs and the interface is pretty crude. The software is helpful if one is tweaking parameters or trying to find a programming error. If using the keyboard, the WJ200 locks out high level commands, so they need to be unlocked first, this is indicated in the attached sample parameter file for 2-3 Hp mills.

You need to be using *ProDriveNext* software for the WJ200, the current inverter software version is 2.1.26.3

STEP 1: If you are installing Pro Drive Next for the first time, please download and save the “PDN drivers” folder (.zip file below). Open the PDN drivers folder and click on the appropriate driver for your 32 or 64 bit system; the file name will be named “dpinst32.exe” or “dpinst64.exe” depending on your operating system. The required driver files will be installed in your computer device.
CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD PDN_http://www.hitachi-america.us/ice/sites/default/files/PDN_Drivers.zip

STEP 2 (possibly): Are you connecting with your drive via USB cable? If not, proceed to STEP 3.
In order to connect your Windows-based PC to a Hitachi inverter using the *USB-CONVERTERCABLE,* a driver must first be installed on your PC. Please download the file below, and run the setup program to install the driver. IMPORTANT! DO NOT connect the cable to your computer BEFORE installing the driver! Download the file and unzip the file.
CLICK HERE TO DOWNLOAD USB-CONVERTERCABLE Driver Version 1025  http://www.hitachi-america.us/ice/sites/default/files/PL2303_Prolific_DriverInstaller_1025.zip

STEP 3: To download ProDriveNext, click on the link that follows. Select Save (do not select Open or Run) to download the software to your computer. Download ProDriveNext http://www.hitachi-america.us/ice/sites/default/files/inv.en_PDN_Inv2.1.26.3.zip
Installation procedure for Pro Drive Next Version:
1. You should have already downloaded and saved the file PDN_Inv2.1.2_en.
2. Please *unzip* or extract all the files included in that file archive. You can download a free unziping program like 7-Zip. https://www.7-zip.org/
3. Once the files are all extracted, please find the “*Setup.exe*” file inside the folder. Click on “*Setup.exe*” file to install the software. If you get an error then unistall and reinstall the software. There are four separate modules that need to be loaded for the program to work.
4. Assuming you have installed the USB drivers (Step 1), you should now be able to open ProDriveNext using the newly installed icon within the Programs files in your computer, and click on "Configuration" on top of tool bar.
5. Then click on "Update Catalog" to get all the devices installed or updates from previous data files.
6. You can now begin creating new parameter and program files with the ProDriveNext projects


Make a folder Hitachi Software. Copy zip files to that folder
inv.en_PDN_Inv2.1.26.3.zip
PDN_Drivers.zip
PL2303_Prolific_DriverInstaller_1025.zip

Right click on each file and use 7-Zip  to extract files, the folders and names will be created.
inv.en_PDN_Inv2.1.26.3
PDN_Drivers
PL2303_Prolific_DriverInstaller_1025

Open the folder PL2303_Prolific_DriverInstaller_1025  PL2303_and double click on Prolific_DriverInstaller_1025.ex_
Open folder PDN_Drivers and then open folder InstallImages and double click on  dpinst32.exe OR dpinst64.exe depending on the operating system
Open folder(s) PDN_Inv2.1.26.3 and double click on setup.exe


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 17, 2018)

Thanks again Mark, you are amazing when it comes to info, and help on these VFD problems. I just thought I would use the laptop to load the parameters. I’ll just do it manually, today. KISS right. LOL. 
Thanks everyone, onward.
CH


----------



## pacifica (Jun 17, 2018)

COMachinist said:


> Yes I know the cable i used is a data cable it works with my Casio camera which uses the same mini USB  as the drive, it works fine with that data.  For some reason the drivers or the program isn’t in stalling right. I have tried to re install in to the regular windows prgrams files and still can’t see them in all prograns pull down. Maybe i should just get started manually.  I hate waisting to much time trying to figure out things with out documintation.
> Thanks
> CH


I still recommend manually, alter parameter BO37=0  will allow access to all parameter levels. You wont be dependent on some non-user friendly software.
Takes me 15 minutes to enter all the parameters recommended by Mark.


----------



## COMachinist (Jun 19, 2018)

Yea I got it loaded today, I didn’t get to test the motor the summer storms rolled in about 3 pm. I’m thinking about the PM932pdf will git’er done with this 2 hp 3ph I post some pix after I get to putting thing together. My little baby yellow lab female is going in for knee surgery this thursday so looks like the weekend before I can get back out in the shop.
Thanks every one for the help.
CH


----------

